# White spot on Rainbowfish's lip?



## RackinRocky (Feb 11, 2012)

I feel like I've been LIVING on this board for weeks. It's one thing after another. I've fought columnaris for months, and my big 55 gallon tank has not been broken down due to so many fish still in it. It seems I get an outbreak of it every few months.

Well, now.. I have a Turquoise Rainbow that is in my 20 gallon high with male guppies for the last two months. I had plans to put him into the 55 gallon tank when I get more Rainbowfish, because there's only a female bow in there now, and he chases her without stopping. So I know the 20 gallon is too small for him, but I was planning on releasing him into the 55 within a few days, after I get the new fish. I have been very anxiously waiting to do this, and now... another problem.

Well, today I noticed he has a small white cyst-looking bump on his mouth. It's not fuzzy--just cyst-looking. It's on his bottom lip. He's been fine up until now, and still is acting fine. I had a guppy die this morning from that same tank, but no symptoms of something bad at all. No film, lumps or anything. He got the shimmies and died two days later despite putting him in a quarantine tank with salt. So I'm hoping he didn't have columnaris. This 20 gallon he's in has never had a case of columnaris, and fish were quarantined before they went in there.

What is likely wrong with my rainbow? Ammonia 0, Nitrites 0 Nitrates 10. 30% water changes weekly. Ph 7.6. Should he be treated in quarantine? Or should I wait to see if he gets sick? I don't want to medicate when I'm not sure what is wrong with him.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Perhaps it's like a callous from rubbing on the glass?


----------



## dave56 (Jul 4, 2012)

What you see on the bows lip is common. It happens to almost every rainbow at one time or another. A few days of 50% water changes will take care of it.
Every one of my bows has had it at one time or another. It's nothing to worry about as long as you do the WC's and clear it up. If let go it will start to erode the lip though.;-)


----------



## RackinRocky (Feb 11, 2012)

OMG, you have no idea how relieved that makes me feel! I was so afraid the columnaris was now in that tank, and that I'd lose him! Thanks, Dave! It's 50% water changes for the next few days! WHEW!


----------



## dave56 (Jul 4, 2012)

Water changes are the miracle med. LOL
I have kept, and bred bows for many years. They are a great fish. The only drawback with them is they are susceptible to Myco ( fish TB) Clean water, and a varied diet helps them to be less susceptible. The also don't tolerate even moderate nitrate levels.


----------



## RackinRocky (Feb 11, 2012)

Your fish are GORGEOUS! Luckily my tanks are fully cycled and nitrates never get above 10.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

My nitrates regularly pass 40 ppm. I used to maintain a much more rigorous maintenance schedule, but have not in about 3 years now. Haven't noticed any difference with the rainbows.


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## dave56 (Jul 4, 2012)

Most times externally they won't show symptoms until its almost to late. The illness manifests itself in the fish unseen to the fishkeeper. The biggest thing to watch for is the lip issue. That's the first warning( if you get one),that the nitrate level is high. The next symptom to look for is the outbreak of Myco. It will start as a small pink lesion on the fish somewhere. It will then worsen, and become reddish in color, then open up into a full blown necrotic lesion. As with everything in fish keeping there are exceptions to the rule. If bows are kept healthy with a good diet, and food soaked in infant vitamins they may never have issues with higher nitrates in the water.
That being said. They deserve pristine water conditions, as do all fish in our care!!


----------

